

Org-drill.el - spaced repetition in emacs - ryjm
http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/org-drill.html

======
ryjm
There was a popular post a few years back about an algorithm for optimum
learning (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818157>).

I found this while browsing around the org-mode site, and thought this might
interest people who turned off by (1) the horrible supermemo UI and (2) the
lack of incremental reading support in the majority of other spaced repetition
programs.

